# Werbeblocker-Optimierung bei Firefox



## Heiko (27 Mai 2004)

Dass sich der Firefox in Sachen Werbeblock gegenüber anderen Browsern auszeichnet, sollte sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben.
Für besonders hartnäckige Fälle und Flash-Werbung gibt es mittlerweile PlugIns, die diese Lücken schließen.

Adblocker:
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/10/

Die Links führen zur Beschreibung, *nicht* zum direkten Download.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2004)

Ich habe noch ein paar IMHO sehr nützliche Extensions gesammelt:
*SwitchProxy*
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/125/
Schaltet nahtlos zwischen verschiedenen Proxykonfigurationen um.

*Tabbrowser Preferences*
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/158/
Links, die in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet würden, werden in einem Tab geöffnet.

*Reload Every*
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/115/
Lädt einzelne Tabs in einstellbaren Zeitintervallen automatisch neu (gut für News-Seiten zum Beispiel)


----------



## exe (13 Januar 2006)

Es hat sich einiges getan bei den Filtern:

*Adblock Plus*
http://bene.sitesled.com.nyud.net:8090/adblock.htm
Eine verbesserte Version vom beliebten Adblock.


*Adblock Filterset.G Updater*
https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1136
Ein vorbereitetes Filterset für Adblock mit automatischem Updater. Sehr nützlich, dadurch spart man sich einiges an Handarbeit.


----------



## fantastix (27 September 2006)

*AW: Werbeblocker-Optimierung bei Firefox*

*Layerblock*



> Layerblock ist eine Erweiterung für Mozilla Firefox, welche das Ziel hat, sämtliche Layerwerbung, die auf Webseiten vorkommt, zu entfernen.



http://home.arcor.de/jonha/lb/


----------

